# Fat loss bootcamps back in Brixton from March



## RSPT (Mar 2, 2012)

*Eight weeks, eight intense bootcamp sessions - are you ready for a new challenge?*

_"It was the toughest, most demanding workout I have done in a very long time - I absolutely loved it!" __- previous bootcamp attendee_

​ 
Building on the phenomenal success of our recent fitness sessions in Brixton, RSPT bootcamps will be back for another 8-week cycle, kicking off on Monday 26 March 2012 (www.richardscarlett.com).

The course costs just £80 for eight 75-minute sessions on Monday evenings at 8:00pm, which will offer a fun and sociable way to get fit and stay fit! The sessions will focus on cardio strength, muscular endurance and fat loss – with eight extremely challenging workouts suitable for ALL fitness levels, and a complimentary ninth ‘catch up’ session for anyone who’s missed a class for whatever reason.

The bootcamp will be held at Brixton Community Base, Talma Road, London SW2 1AS and will run on the following dates: March 26, April 2, 16, 23, 30 and May 14, 21, 28

Unfortunately, places are strictly limited due to venue space - so please let me know as soon as you can if you are interested and would like to attend.

Reach me on 07956 518 061 or at richard@richardscarlett.com

​


----------



## two sheds (Mar 2, 2012)

Do you serve spam?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

I reckon if you offer free courses to all the moderators, they'll let you stay


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 2, 2012)

You're allowed to advertise Brixton stuff on the Brixton Noticeboard.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> You're allowed to advertise Brixton stuff on the Brixton board.


 
and offer Editor free sessions.  He needs the exercise as he sits on his computer all day moderating forums and ensuring there's no spam.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and offer Editor free sessions. He needs the exercise as he sits on his computer all day moderating forums and ensuring there's no spam.


 
I'm sure he'd look lovely in a leotard too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> I'm sure he'd look lovely in a leotard too.


 
A dragon leotard


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A dragon leotard


 
Link?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Link?


 
Editor deleted it off his Facebook page


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

Blimey Editor, where's all your locks?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 2, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> You're allowed to advertise Brixton stuff on the Brixton Noticeboard.


 
Fair point - I just press New Posts I should check next time.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 5, 2012)

I need to put some weight on, can you help?


----------

